# E3 Visa & Getting sponsor



## movingtousa (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi All,

Happy New year to all of you! This is my first post in this forum and looking for great suggestions positively.

About me, I am living in Australia and working in IT sector big data technology. My family - we two and two high school kids ( completed year11 and year 9). We just started to think of moving to the USA on E3 visa may be in a year's time.

I would like to get expert suggestions for the following: 
1. How to secure a job or an employer to sponsor me for e3 visa?
2. How to select a state where we can settle comfortably - weather wise, job wise and kids education wise
3. Is it good for my elder kid to complete year 12 in Australia and join into graduation in the USA (in terms of admission /fees/ Study loans because I may not be able to afford entire uni fees)
4. How long the E3 visa process takes in general and will that 10,500 cap finishes quickly.

I sincerely request all to provide me guidance on these points. Thank you very much.

Regards!
US


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Are you an Australian *citizen* or an Australian *resident*?


You look for jobs the same way you do anywhere else. Scan the major job sites, sign up for job emails, and make yourself known. It is always best if you're in the country when you look, so that you can make it clear that you're available for interviews. In the IT sector potential employers, especially if large, are more likely to be aware of E-3 visas. You might have to educate others, and convince them that this is a very easy visa to sponsor.
The state in which you live will very much depend on your job. I prefer the two coasts, but others will disagree. Many IT jobs are now in Texas. Nothing would make me live in Texas, but it seems to suit some.
I have no idea.
The number of E-3 visas has never gone anywhere near the cap. The process should only take the employer a few weeks, and the employee can get it knocked off in a few days.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You get a job just like you get one everywhere else - networking, applying.
How are we supposed to know what your weather, .... preferences are? 
IT is hiring all over. WA has lousy weather and high COL, CA has nice weather and high COL, Texas is too diverse to say much but it is not inexpensive, NC seems to be coming out of the woodwork (too cold for me). Personally I found DC less expensive then Oklahoma. Yes!
College tuition - you take out loans, junior returns to AUS and does an exchange year in the US. At 21 your kids are not tied to your visa any more.


----------



## movingtousa (Jan 1, 2017)

Bellthorpe said:


> Are you an Australian *citizen* or an Australian *resident*?
> 
> 
> You look for jobs the same way you do anywhere else. Scan the major job sites, sign up for job emails, and make yourself known. It is always best if you're in the country when you look, so that you can make it clear that you're available for interviews. In the IT sector potential employers, especially if large, are more likely to be aware of E-3 visas. You might have to educate others, and convince them that this is a very easy visa to sponsor.
> ...


Hi Bellthorpe,

Thank you so much for your quick reply. Currently our OZ Citizenship is under process.
As my elder kid has completed year 11 just now, we thought of letting him to complete year 12 and then make a move on E3 visa.

However, not sure how eligible he would be for an undergraduate course in USA. Hence, that is an additional challenge we have to sort out. Just started doing research.

Thanks again!


----------



## movingtousa (Jan 1, 2017)

twostep said:


> You get a job just like you get one everywhere else - networking, applying.
> How are we supposed to know what your weather, .... preferences are?
> IT is hiring all over. WA has lousy weather and high COL, CA has nice weather and high COL, Texas is too diverse to say much but it is not inexpensive, NC seems to be coming out of the woodwork (too cold for me). Personally I found DC less expensive then Oklahoma. Yes!
> College tuition - you take out loans, junior returns to AUS and does an exchange year in the US. At 21 your kids are not tied to your visa any more.


Hi,

Thanks a lot for letting me know COLdetails along with the information about kids visa. This is another major factor we have to consider before moving to USA.

By the ways could you please let me know is there any other visa categories for kids ie., for ex if my elder kid reaches 21 (in his 3rd year of graduation)is there any other visa possibilities for him to move from E3D so that he continue living in America. Please provide information. 

Thank you!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

At 21 your kids are on their own as far as legal status in the US is concerned.

If an educational institution will accept your kid with E3 to adjust status to J1 - no idea about that nor if the clock resets and he is not eligible to work. You will then be looking at international tuition. Pick any college web site and work your way through admission and tuition.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Your kid can become an international student (and pay the high tuition that comes with it).
Or (s)he can get married to an American and acquire legal status through marriage.
They can invest in a business (put about $100,000 - 150,000 aside for that one) and get an E2 visa (temporary visa).
They can 'buy' a green card by investing at least $500,000 for EB5 visa.

What is your initial nationality? Maybe that one allows your kids to participate in the Diversity Lottery (if that still is in place by the time they are 18) and maybe they can win a green card.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Bellthorpe said:


> Are you an Australian *citizen* or an Australian *resident*?
> 
> 
> You look for jobs the same way you do anywhere else. Scan the major job sites, sign up for job emails, and make yourself known. It is always best if you're in the country when you look, so that you can make it clear that you're available for interviews. In the IT sector potential employers, especially if large, are more likely to be aware of E-3 visas. You might have to educate others, and convince them that this is a very easy visa to sponsor.
> ...



Hi there, 

My name is Waqas, I am currently on PR and working in IT here in Aus and would be entitled to apply for Citizenship test in next couple of months.

Me and my wife are planning to move to USA after my Citizenship.

Can someone please shade some light on the requirements for E3 visa and how easy it is get a E3 visa for AUS citizens? Much appreciate your help. 

Regards,
Waqas


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Before you can get an E-3 visa, you have to have a job offer from a US employer. 

The entire process is explained in full here.

The job must be a 'speciality' position as defined, and you must have academic qualifications to match.

If you have an offer of a job that qualifies, if the employer has done their relatively easy paperwork, and if you meet all of the requirements, this is an easy visa to obtain. The quota has never been reached. It's a good visa, in that it can be renewed indefinitely if the job remains the same.

Note especially however "... _the E-3 must satisfy the consular officer that s/he intends to depart upon termination of status_". Having only just obtained Australian citizenship would raise the suspicion that you had used your PR/citizenship track in Australia as an indirect path to eventually migrate to the US. There is, in my view, a very high risk that your application would be declined on that basis.

Note also that there is no path from E-3 to green card, as there is with other working visas. It can be done, but that process also often fails.


----------

